# Angelmarken und Ihr Service



## beachers (10. Mai 2007)

So nun bin ich ja mal gespannt! Was Ihr dazu sagen könnt.
Ich habe heute mal nen Angelshop angerufen und mich kundig gemacht. Da wurde mir erzählt das die Marken Shimano, Fenwick, Mitchell, Abu Garcia und Berkley alle keinen Service haben und damit meine ich KEINEN. Im Gegensatz zu Cormoran, Daiwa etc.. Stimmt das, Gute Qualität haben wohl alle in Ihrem Bestand aber Service wohl nicht.

Hattet Ihr schon Probs mit Firmen und Herstellern??

Bin nun auf der Suche aber wenn man schon ne Stange €us hinlegt dann aber auch für Service.

Vielleicht wisst Ihr ja mehr. Und Abu soll von den Japanern aufgekauft worden sein????

#h  Ha det bra


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Exori is spitze!!


----------



## beachers (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Vom Service oder von der Qualität??


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

beides  haben mir ne rolle kostenlos und anstandslos ersetzt. glaub die 2 jahre waren auch shcon um.
nix bezahlt!


----------



## Big Fins (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Warum sollte Shimano keinen Service haben, ist doch Unsinn. Es gibt eine Shimano Deutschland GmbH, und was haben die da? Rischtig, Rep. Service.
Ich weiß noch aus meiner Zeit in Kaltenkirchen, dass Shimano da einen Rep. Service hatte. Meine Hand lege ich dafür jetzt aber nicht ins Feuer.


----------



## djoerni (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

also ich bin mit dem reparaturservice von quantum sehr zufrieden! penn und shimano musste ich zum glück noch nicht in anspruch nehmen!


----------



## beachers (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

MMhh, ok schon mal danke für die schnellen Antworten, wiesieht es denn mit Fenwick aus, die haben ganz nette Ruten aber wenn kein Service dahintersteht. Mir wurde nahegelegt ne Daiwa Rute sowie Rolle zu kaufen. Ich weiß ne gute Marke mit Service aber hier schreibt nie jemand etwas positives über Daiwa. Vielleicht nicht soviel genutzt aber wieso?

DAnke


----------



## seyack (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo,
Shimano in Deutschland war nicht in der lage eine Rolle von mir zu reparieren,die musste nach Holland geschickt werden vor einem halben Jahr.Ich warte immer noch.
Super Rollen aber wehe es gibt reparturen.
Mieser Kunderservies bei Shimano!
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## beachers (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

ok also was macht man denn nun, auf tolle Rollen verzichten weil der Service Shit ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Also mal ein bischen genauer bitte:

Wir haben da seit neuesten (siehe Boardmeldung) eine bestimmte Aufteilung:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99571&highlight=Jarden
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98996&highlight=Jarden
Der Riese: Jarden Group, hat Penn + K2/Shakespeare + PureFishing "gefressen".
    SHAKESPEARE, SÄNGER, PENN, ABU GARCIA, BERKLEY, FENWICK, JOHNSON, MITCHELL, RED WOLF, SPIDER

Der davor größte: Zebco Group, Zebco, Browning, Quantum.
Ist übrigens Anglerboardpartner. 

Dann die Svendsen Sports, mit 
    Okuma, Ron Thompson, ProLogic, SavageGear, DD Bait, iMax, Scierra und wohl auch DAM.

Die Daiwa Gruppe mit Daiwa und Cormoran.

Shimano steht wohl alleine, ist allerdings mit der einen Marke groß genug.

Das erstmal dazu, wer wo wie zusammen gehört und welche Marken unterschiedlich und welche unter einer Hand laufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



beachers schrieb:


> ok also was macht man denn nun, auf tolle Rollen verzichten weil der Service Shit ist?


Streng genommen hast Du recht.
Was praktisch daraus folgt: Bei Shimano kauft Du den Händler mit, sprich wie der sich (gegen Shimano.DE) durchsetzt. 
Bei HAV scheint das ja weitgehend zu klappen, andere kleine schauen dagegen in die lange Röhre. ;+ 

Bei Daiwa und E-Spulen z.B. sieht es aber auch ziemlich mau aus, und seien es nur die Preise. 
Der Kleinteile-Service von Daiwa war aber z.B. um 1980 einer der besten, der mir je begegnete. Vlt. heutzutage nur von Spro übertroffen.

Für mich auch (mit) ein Grund, zu gucken welche Anbieter noch ausnehmend schöne Töchter haben, und sich damit keinesfalls nur rumzuärgern, sondern :k


----------



## @dr! (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

sänger hat auch einen top kundenservice


----------



## Big Fins (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



seyack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Shimano in Deutschland war nicht in der lage eine Rolle von mir zu reparieren,die musste nach Holland geschickt werden vor einem halben Jahr.Ich warte immer noch.
> Super Rollen aber wehe es gibt reparturen.
> Mieser Kunderservies bei Shimano!
> Gruss Jürgen


Was für eine Rolle war es denn und was musste repariert werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Beim Service kommt es IMMER!! zuerst auf den Händler an.

Beim Händler macht man ja seíne Garantie/Reklamation geltend.

Wenn der Händler dann pennt, versäumt die Rolle einzuschicken, wartet bis 10 andere auch was kaputt haben dass sich das Porto lohnt, sich über die "kostenlose" Rolle freut und nicht blickt dass das der Ersatz ist für einen Garantiefall und die dann verkloppt (alles schon vorgekommen), und, und, und.......................

Dann ist daran IMMER zuerst der Händler und nicht der Großhändler/Importeur schuld.

Wenn dann ein Händler bessere Beziehungen zur Großhandelsfirma X wie zur Firma Y hat, dann kommen schnell solche Aussagen wie hier zu Stande, dass die eine Firma einen besseren, die andere einen schlechteren Service hätte.

Vielleicht kriegt der Händler auch nur beim einen Großhändler eine bessere Rabattstaffel und verkauft deswegen lieber diese Marken???

In den meisten Fällen wird bei den heutigen Stundenlöhnen eh nicht mehr repariert sondern schlicht ein neues Teil geschickt, dazu ist eigentlich jeder Großhändler in der Lage, sofern er vom Händler rechtzeitig und richtig informiert wurde und der Händler in der Lage war, den "Beipackzettel" zur zurückgesandten, kostenlose Ware zu begreifen und diese dann nicht hocherfreut wieder an andere Kunden verkauft........


----------



## @dr! (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

also bei mir wars so das ich sänger selber angeschrieben habe und die mir ohne irgendetwas zu überprüfen oder so mir den rollenbügel mit den dazugehörenden teilen ersetzt haben. 

kann man auch in dem damals von mir erstellten thread nachsehen


----------



## beachers (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Ok Danke vielmals, ich denke ich hab mich entschieden, auch wenn ich vorurteilsbelastet gehandelt habe also nur Daiwa. Im Enddefekt habt Ihr recht speziell mit dieser Rabattgeschichte, es wird whl stimmen. Das ist doch alles ein umhergeschupse zwischen den Firmen und Händlern. 

Egal ich geh angeln nicht jetzt aber übermorgen also Petri Heil den Feierabend und Wochenendanglern!:vik: 

Ha det bra


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



beachers schrieb:


> Egal ich geh angeln nicht jetzt aber übermorgen also Petri Heil den Feierabend und Wochenendanglern!:vik:


;+ #c ;+ ...


----------



## beachers (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hä was gibt es denn daran nicht zu verstehen? Petri Heil#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



beachers schrieb:


> Hä was gibt es denn daran nicht zu verstehen? Petri Heil#6


Fleiß ist der Preis! = #c


----------



## ebenezer (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hatte bisher nur Kontakt mit Spro und Zebco wegen Rollenproblemen. Habe mir die Detschlandvertretungen aus dem Internet gesucht und direkt angeschrieben. Abgewickelt wurde nur über meinen Fachhändler, aber es lief jeweils Problem- und Kostenlos.


----------



## seyack (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo,
Eine ältere Baitrunner Aero und der Freilauf,bzw die Spule war trotz geschlossenen Freilauf und Bremse nicht fest.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## HFC (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo Leute,

der erste Ansprechpartner im Falle einer Reklamtion sollte eigentlich immer der Fachhändler sein bei dem Ihr euer Gerät kauft.
Der "Einfachste" Weg um seinen Kunden zufrieden zu stellen sollte der sein das Reklamierte Produkt direkt im Geschäft in ein neues umzutauschen und später die Rekla`s mit seinem Vorlieferanten abzuklären. 

Die Realität sieht aber leider oft anders aus!

Da immer mehr Händler die (eigene) Gewährleistungspflicht auf den Vorlieferanten weiterschieben, kann es oft zu Ärgerlichen Diskusionen im Angelgeschäft kommen.
Am Ende ist dann immer der Hersteller schuld, aber *nie* der unflexible Händler!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-)

Zum Thema kein Kundenservice bei Pure Fishing: 
Pure Fishing hatte bis zum Frühjahr 2006 den Kundenservice für Rollen an eine Auswärtige Firma ausgelagert. Da die Lohnkosten und somit die Reparaturrechnungen in die Höhe schnellten wurde dies wieder geändert. Rollenreparaturen (Rollen die älter als 2 Jahre sind) werden nun im Hauseigenen Servicecenter in Holland zu moderaten Preisen repariert. Alle "aktuellen" Rollen werden in der Regel direkt in die gleiche oder in ein gleichwertiges Modell umgetauscht.
Sollte sich ein Händler weigern ein Produkt einzuschicken, könnt Ihr euch auch direkt an Pure Fishing wenden. Die werden euch zwar keine Ware verkaufen, aber bei Reklamationen auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen.


Zum Thema "Fachberatung":

Natürlich versucht der Händler den Kunden auf ein für Ihn Lohnenswertes (gute Marge, evtl. Ladenhüter, Überbestand) Produkt zu ziehen. Das ist auch legitim! Aber wenn ich in einem Angelgeschäft von meinem Wunschprodukt A  mit aller "Gewallt" auf Produkt B gezogen werden soll habe ich keine Lust mehr an einer derartigen "Beratung"!


Zu diesem Thema:

"Der Riese: Jarden Group, hat Penn + K2/Shakespeare + PureFishing "gefressen".
SHAKESPEARE, *SÄNGER*, PENN, ABU GARCIA, BERKLEY, FENWICK, JOHNSON, MITCHELL, RED WOLF, SPIDER"

Die Firma *Sänger* vertreibt zwar Shakespear in Deutschland, gehört aber *nicht* zur Jardengruppe sondern ist ein Eigenständiges Unternehmen!

Tight Lines ;-)


----------



## Urmeli (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo,

Hatte mal mit penn zu tun wegen einer kaputten Wurmspindel für den schnurverteiler einer 330GTI und 2 kleinen kaputten Zahnrädern in der selben Rolle.
Habe die Teile in einer Explosionszeichnung der Rolle herausgesucht und mich mit der bestellnummer direkt an Penn gewendet, nicht über den Fachhandel. 
hat dann einige Zeit gedauert , habe auch das ein oder andere mal eine Mail zur errinnerung nachgeschickt , aber nach einigen Wochen haben sie mir gratis die richtigen Teile zugeschickt, obschon keine Garantie mehr auf der Rolle war.

Also bei Penn hat es also auch einigermassen geklappt. Mit anderen Firmen hatte ich noch nicht das vergnügen .


Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## Big Fins (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



seyack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Eine ältere Baitrunner Aero und der Freilauf,bzw die Spule war trotz geschlossenen Freilauf und Bremse nicht fest.
> Gruss Jürgen


Nun, wenn es eine ältere Rolle ist ( ich gehe mal davon aus, keine Gewährleistung mehr vorhanden ) und Shimano sie dennoch annimmt und quasie auf eigene Kosten nach Holland schickt und die Rep evt länger dauert, weil Teile evt aus Japan kommen könnten ( !!! ), würde ich schon mal grundsätzlich nicht vom miesen Kundenservice schreiben, denn der würde doch anders aussehen.


----------



## seyack (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo Plaa,
die Rolle liegt in Holland seit 7Monaten,ich arbeite selbst im Handel und Kundenservise sieht anders aus.
Indiskutabel?
Gruss Seyack


----------



## herrm (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Illex-Sensas hat wohl gar kein service.
Rute seit einem *jahr* unterwegs.

Halten es nicht mal für nötig einem auf mails o. andersweitig zu informieren.

kann also nur jedem raten von dieser marke abstand zu nehmen.


----------



## herrm (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Illex-Sensas hat wohl gar kein service.
Rute seit einem *jahr* unterwegs.:v 

Halten es nicht mal für nötig einem auf mails o. andersweitig zu informieren.:r 

kann also nur jedem raten von dieser marke abstand zu nehmen.


----------



## bolli (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Nun, wenn es eine ältere Rolle ist ( ich gehe mal davon aus, keine Gewährleistung mehr vorhanden ) und Shimano sie dennoch annimmt und quasie auf eigene Kosten nach Holland schickt und die Rep evt länger dauert, weil Teile evt aus Japan kommen könnten ( !!! ), würde ich schon mal grundsätzlich nicht vom miesen Kundenservice schreiben, denn der würde doch anders aussehen.



Ich bin ein echter Anhänger von Shimano-Produkten, aber GUTER SERVICE sieht anders aus! (Mieser geht es immer)

Gerade bei den Rollen könnte es relativ einfach sein, denn immerhin ist das Reparaturcenter in NL für ganz Europa zuständig. Und da Shimano-Rollen nach dem Baukasten-Prinzip konstruiert werden (viele identische Bauteile in verschiedenen Baureihen) sollte es kein Problem sein, ausreichend E-Teile in der Werkstatt zu haben. 

Selbst habe ich den Service erst einmal gebraucht: Auf eine Schraube für meine Stella musste ich ca. 4 Monate warten.



> In den meisten Fällen wird bei den heutigen Stundenlöhnen eh nicht mehr repariert sondern schlicht ein neues Teil geschickt, dazu ist eigentlich jeder Großhändler in der Lage


 Eben! Deswegen sind lange Wartezeiten umso unverständlicher!
Ein Freund wartet derzeit seit 2 Monaten auf die Reparatur oder Tausch einer Shimano-Rute (Gewährleistung). Ende offen!

Das passt einfach nicht zu einem Hersteller der gehobenen Klasse.


----------



## Big Fins (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Wenn man in der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungszeit liegt, sollte man seine rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, egal wobei.
Versucht man es auf gut Glück nach dieser, hat man keine andere Wahl als sich in Geduld zu üben.
Hoffen wir einfach, dass unser teuer gekauftes Gerät nie einen defekt erleiden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

@ bolli:
Ging das über Deinen Händler oder direkt??


----------



## bolli (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

@Thomas9904

Es ist ein Händler der ShimanoServicCenter ist. 

Klar muss man immer bedenken, dass 
- alle Angelgeräte die aus Fernost kommen, aus Kostengründen nur über den Seeweg 
versendet werden, welcher mehrere Wochen dauert.
- Verladung in Rotterdam, Verzollung, Weiterversand zusätzliche Wochen dauern kann.
- Bestellabwicklung Angelladen-Großhändler/Hersteller oft auch mehrere Tage dauert.

Da fast alle Ruten und Rollen und ein großer Teil des übrigen Zubehörs in Fernost produziert
werden, ist das aber eine Problematik, die FAST ALLE MARKEN betrifft. 

Die Qualität des Services zeigt sich also fast auschließlich in der Organisation hier bei uns
in Deutschland oder Europa:
- sind E-Teile gut disponiert und in ausreichender Stückzahl an Lager
- werden E-Teile auch über den Verkaufszeitraum des Produktes hinaus bevorratet
- werden Schadteile unbürokratisch getauscht.
- ist eine Reparatur- und Serviceabteilung mit ausreichend Personal ausgestattet, damit
sich Bearbeitungszeiten in vertretbarem Rahmen halten.

Da scheint es Marken mit weniger klangvollen Namen wie Shimano zu geben, die das
besser im Griff haben!
Ich weiss natürlich auch, dass nicht alle Eventualitäten abgedeckt werden können, 
aber es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob Klagen symptomatisch sind 
und regelmäßig auftauchen wie bei Shimano, oder ob sie eine Ausnahme sind.

Wie gesagt, ich bin eigentlich Shimano-Fan, habe fast ausschließlich deren Rollen und 
viele ihrer Ruten im Gebrauch. Zum Glück den Service bisher mit besagter Ausnahme
nicht gebraucht. 
Das ist natürlich auch ein Qualitätsmerkmal. :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Nochmal:
Wenn das über den Händler gegangen ist, lies Dir nochmal Posting Nr. 14 heir durch ))


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Mein Topfavorit beim Service ist Daiwa/Cormoran#6.
Die interne Reparatur dauert immer nur 1 bis 2 Tage (Vom Einschicken bis zum Eingang bei mir maximal 5 Tage).
Da kann sich meiner Meinung nach jeder Hersteller eine dicke Scheibe von abschneiden. Note 1+ ohne jede Einschränkung.
Dieser tolle Service wird von mir durch Käufe unterstützt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Da beschweren immer leichter von der Feder geht als loben, lobe ich hiermit mal:
@Heinz.Goldbach:
Schön, dass auch jemand schreibt wenn er mit was zufrieden ist!


----------



## seyack (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo,Obwohl ich mit Shimanoservice schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe würde ich mir die immer wieder holen.Ich habe noch 6andere von Shimano.Grins
Sind halt tolle Rollen und das gleicht es wieder aus.
Gruss Seyack


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Ich kann nun nicht sagen, dass ich von Shimano schlechten Service kenne.

1. Fall:
TwinPower FB beim Händler abgegeben, weil kaputt und beim längeren angeln (in der Ostsee) hörte sich die Rolle komisch an und/oder hakte teilweise. Aber zu Hause lief sie tadellos - war nur nach ~3std Ostsee so.

Der Händler hat die Rolle eingeschickt und relativ flott zurückbekommen 1,5 Wochen oder so - Rolle war wieder "heil" und wurde von innen auch gecheckt. 
Nachteil - die haben da wohl nicht die richtigen Schraubendreher... 

2. Fall
Shimano Technium beim Händler abgegeben. Walzenlager war kaputt. Der Händler meinte es dauert etwa 4 Wochen (Ok der Händler ist auch eine Trantüte - da kann es auch mal passieren, das er die ein Jahr rumliegen hat und nie losgeschickt hat). 
Nach etwa 4 Wochen war die Rolle heil zurück - wird wohl nur das Walzenlager ausgetauscht worden sein.



Ein dummer Service kam von Cormoran. Mein Bruder hat seine Black Star auf der Ostsee beim Wurf die Spitze gekappt. Ohne das die Rute gegenditschte oder sonstwas. 
Rute zum Händler (die Trantüte) - irgendwann (relativ schnell - ca. 1 Woche) wieder hin und siehe da, die Rute - kaputt.
Hmm wohl noch nicht abgeschickt... aber der Händler meint, das die schon zurückgekommen wäre und bla bla bla. Auch Ersatzteile gibt es wohl nichtmehr dafür ??!?? Da die von Cormoran die Bezeichnungen geändert haben und man die Spitze wohl nicht mehr finden kann (oder irgendwas sowas).
Die Black Star ist nichtmal so alt gewesen. Mein Vater hat eine recht alte Black Star wofür es immernoch Spitzenteile zum Nachkaufen gibt.
=> wir glauben auch nicht, dass die Rute jemals abgeschickt worden ist, vondaher schlechter Service beim Händler.

Edne vom Lied war, dass der Blank an der "sauber" gebrochenen Stelle einfach den Spitzenring drauf bekommen hat und der zweite Ring wurde etwas nach hinten gesetzt.

Dann gibt es noch eine Story vom anderen Händler... eigendlich sogar zwei (mir bekannte). Eine Rute (3teilig) ist im Mittelteil gebrochen. 
>>> Hänger - gezogen - Blei klatsch gegen den Blank - nächster Wurf und die Rute war durch
Ok ab zum Händler MIT RUTE, ihn gezeigt wwas er nachbestellen soll.
Dann hat der Depp das Spitzenteil bestellt und wollte auch noch Geld dafür?!?!

Die andere Story... kommt nicht von uns und deswegen schreib ist die nicht.

Ich denke ein Großteil vom Service kommt von Fachhändler, wenn man zu den hingeht, zumindestens sind das unsere Erfahrungen.


----------



## thorabo (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Wenn das über den Händler gegangen ist, lies Dir nochmal Posting Nr. 14 heir durch ))



moin,
auch "my 5 cents" zu diesem thema:
im falle vom schlechten service von shimano wäre es doch echt lächerlich, wenn *ein* "shimano _service_ center" schneller oder besser ist, als die anderen (shimano service center), oder? das würde doch den sinn und zweck eben dieser völlig ad absurdum führen!

immer wieder hört man bei shimano von den, nun wohl schon tausendfach, gebrochenen korkgriffen. einige davon habe ich auch schon live am wasser gesehen. sollte man da als "weltfirma" nicht sehr schnell und kulant handeln? bei aldi/lidl/tchibo gäbe es in einem solchen fall eine rückrufaktion incl. entschuldigung an die verbraucher. 

vielleicht kann jemand aus dem (rechts-)fach (hallo kai!!! :q ) ja mal die seite des verbraucherrechts darlegen. nach einiger wartezeit hat man doch ein recht darauf sein geld zurückzuverlangen. es ist ja auch lächerlich, wenn einem ein wert von, sagen wir mal 200€, monatelang entzogen wird. 
auf den seiten der verbraucherzentrale findet sich dazu der hinweis, dass der hersteller nur einmalig die möglichkeit besitzt "nachzubessern". anders beim händler (2x)! sollte sich einer der beiden jedoch als "unzuverlässiger partner" erweisen, ist eine rückforderung des geldes gerechtfertigt. die frage ist nur, wie lange ungefähr die "angemessene nachbesserungsdauer" ist. 

zum schluß noch ein guter service: der von der DAM, die meine Wathose direkt tauschten und beim erneuten versagen der neuen direkt zugaben, dass sie einen neuen kleber getestet hätten. geld schnellstens zurück und eine handvoll blinker obendrauf! ehrlichkeit schafft vertrauen.

greetz
th.


----------



## heinzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich kann nun nicht sagen, dass ich von Shimano schlechten Service kenne.
> 
> nee,kann ich auch nicht sagen. ich hab erst gar keinen service bekommen. :c


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



heinzi schrieb:


> Chrizzi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann nun nicht sagen, dass ich von Shimano schlechten Service kenne.
> ...


 
Hast du dich direkt an Shimano gewendet, oder an den Fachhändler?

Ich denke diese aussagen sind extem wichtig, weil ein Händler auch gerne mal was "verbockt".


----------



## bolli (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Wenn das über den Händler gegangen ist, lies Dir nochmal Posting Nr. 14 heir durch ))





			
				Chrizzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dich direkt an Shimano gewendet, oder an den Fachhändler?
> Ich denke diese aussagen sind extem wichtig, weil ein Händler auch gerne mal was "verbockt".



Hier grundsätzlich den schwarzen Peter dem Händler zuzuschieben ist genauso unfair, 
wie pauschal den Hersteller für alles verantwortlich zu machen. 

Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Händler, die Schnarchnasen sind. 
Deswegen hat man sich ja einzelne, denen man zutraut 
als Service-Center im Sinne des Unternehmens Shimano gute Arbeit zu leisten, 
ausgesucht und mit diesem "Siegel" versehen. 

In dem Maße aber, wie seit Jahren über den Service von Shimano geschimpft wird, 
wird die Firma Shimano selbst ihren Teil zur Unzufriedenheit der Endkunden beitragen!

Im Übrigen: Direktabwicklung für uns als Endverbraucher gibt es bei den meisten Marken 
(so auch Shimano) nicht. Immmer nur über den Händler. Deshalb kann man erwarten, 
dass Hersteller/Großhändler diese Struktur im Griff haben.


----------



## caprifischer79 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Penn Service: Bei ner Penn Millenium das Spitzenteil gekappt ( war ziemlich sicher mein Fehler...kann ich das schreiben??) und zum Händler gebracht. Wär abgebrochen. Keine 2 Wochen später hatte ich ein neues Spitzenteil zu der Rute, allerdings von nem neueren Modell. Macht nur optisch nen Unterschied.
Also top! Service Erfahrung bei Penn!!
Ist allerdings schon Jahre her.


----------



## heinzi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

...beim fachhändler. aber ich war zweimal dabei als er mit shimano telefoniert hat. beide male wurde er vertröstet bis ich nach x-wochen die geduld verloren habe und mich für eine andere angelrute entschieden habe.  mein händler hat mir dann die defekte rute - die bei shimano war/ist - gegen eine andere ausgetauscht. überrascht war er allerdings nicht über den service von shimano.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Shimano direkt ist sicherlich schwierig.
Hier im Norden haben wir zum Glück HAV da läuft das perfekt.


----------



## eiswerner (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo Leute, ich kann Penn nur Loben - ich hatte meine Penn Multi zur Reinigung auseinander genommen und nich mehr richtig zusammengebracht.
Ein Mail an Penn Service genügte ( bitte einschicken was ich auch tat, die Rolle kam nach 2 Wochen frisch geölt und wie Neu kostenlos wieder bei mir an)
Bessere Werbung gibts nicht!!!!!!:m


----------



## MadBoy26 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Also wenn ihr bei einem großen Shop eure Sachen bestellt wie z.B. bei Gerlinger dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite.Hab mir letztens eine D.A.M Quick Stick Power Spin auf einer Messe gekauft zum absoluten Messetiefstpreis und oh Schreck,zu Hause angekommen sah ich das der Rutenblank an der Stelle wo sie zusammengesteckt wird abgeplatz war.Anruf genügte,Rute wurde auf Kosten des Shops abgeholt und 4 Tage später hatte ich eine niegelnagelneu Rute.Service perfekt..........!!!
Das selbe ist mir ebenfalls mit einer Wathose von Cormoran passiert........sie war nach 3 maligem benutzen undicht am Stiefel.Der kleine Angelshop nahm sie ohne zu zögern zurück und schon 5 Tage später rief der Laden an um mir zu sagen ich könne mir eine neue abholen.Service perfekt........!!!
PS:Kauft eure Sachen bei den ganz Großen Händlern.......die haben aufgrund ihrer Größe viel mehr Ansehen bei den Marken weil sie enorme Mengen abnehmen...........

Grüßele......Mad


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo Leute,

ich kann nur sagen dass *Sänger* spitze ist. 
Hatte ein gebrochenes Spitzenteil an einer Feeder Rute (ja, die High ENd Feeder mit den extrem aufwändigen Spitzen) und schreibe dass ich es verbockt habe- und wo ich sowas zu welchem Preis bestellen kann- 

und was passiert? Sie schicken mir einfach das Teil. Sowas kann man nicht erwarten und das soll hier auch keiner erwarten- aber das IST Top Service.

Ich werde mir sehr gerne wieder was von Sänger kaufen, das ist wirklich stressfrei; bei den Rollen soll es ja aehnlich laufen- ich haette es aber nie gedacht dass es so geht!


Philipp


----------



## fantazia (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

also als meine shimano stradic rollen mal gespinnt haben ging ich zu meinem händler(habe die rolle netmal dort gekauft)und er sendete sie an shimano und ich bekahm nee komplett neue rolle.sogar die neue bessere version weil es die alte net mehr gab.


----------



## Rocky Coast (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Habe vor einigen Wochen einen gebrochenen Kescher und eine Spinnrute, die in der Steckverbindung kaum noch hält, zu den Händlern gebracht.Beides von Balzer, und beide Teile noch mit Garantie versehen.
Habe massig Balzer Angelgerät und habe noch nie eine Garantiesache bei denen gehabt.

Bin jetzt sehr gespannt, ob der angeblich gute Balzer Service entsprechend bereitwillig ersetzt.Warte jetzt schon ein paar Wochen, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Händler die beschädigten Artikel zu spät abgegeben haben.
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden und kann mir über den Service von Balzer dann in spätestens ein bis zwei Wochen ein konkretes Urteil bilden.


----------



## da_bua (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Ich kann das Lob für den Sänger-Service auch nur bestätigen!

Hatte es für meine Iron Claw Spin Power fertig gebracht, die Kurbel zu verschusseln.
Daraufhin hab ich ne Anfrage an den Sänger-Service geschrieben, ob ich die Kurbel irgendwie einzeln bestellen kann und an wen ich mich dafür wenden müsste.

14Tage vergingen ohne Antwort. War schon etwas enttäuscht, hatte mich aber damit abgefunden, weil ich in der Ramschkiste eines Händlers ne passende (aber nicht so schöne) Kurbel finden konnte.

Heute hol ich nun die Post und ich sehe ein an mich adressiertes Päckchen der Firma Sänger, das neben einen kurzen Anschreiben mit dem expliziten Hinweis, dass mich das ganze nix kostet, eine nagelneue Kurbel für meine Rolle enthält.

Top, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet! Weiter so liebes Sänger-Team


----------



## Rocky Coast (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hallo,
meine Reklamationsansprüche an Balzer wurden zu meiner Zufriedenheit erledigt.Hat zwar lange gedauert, aber der gebrochene Kescher wurde voll ersetzt bzw. da im Moment nicht lieferbar mit einem noch höherwertigen Kescher von Balzer, den ich mir jetzt zugelegt habe, in vollem Wert verrechnet.Bei der Steckrute bekam ich ein neues Handteil , so das ich bei der jetzt paßgenaueren Steckverbindung auch bei Weitwürfen keine Befürchtungen mehr haben muß, das das Spitzenteil dem Köder wieder direkt hinterherfliegt.
Hat lange gedauert, bin aber mit den jetzigen Lösungen zufrieden und werde auch bei zukünftigen Anschaffungen von Angelgerät die Marke  Balzer positiv in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## fuffi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

hi,
kennt jemand sie Firma SPRO? Wenn ja was haltet ihr davon?
Hab mir ne Hecht Combo von SPRO gekauft, konnte sie aber leider noch net rictig testen. Weil ich A:net si viel Ahnung habe und B:weil ich noch nei was 
Großes gefangen habe.Für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar
Gruß Fuffi


----------



## bennie (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

was für hilfe erwartest du jetzt?


----------



## baggersee (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Shimano direkt ist sicherlich schwierig.
> Hier im Norden haben wir zum Glück HAV da läuft das perfekt.


 
Ich habe meinen 1. Shimano Service Fall!

Meine Baitrunner, die ich letztes Jahr im Oktober bei HAV gekauft habe musste ich ungefischt wegen eines Aufspulfehlers zu HAV schicken. Habe vor zwei Tagen nach 2 Wochen jetzt mal ganz naiv nachgefragt wo meine Rolle bleibt, und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Rolle auf den Abtransport zu einem Shimano Service Center mit vielen anderen Sachen wartet. Er sagte, dass sie sammeln.

Zitat aus #14 von Thomas9904
_"Wenn der Händler dann pennt, versäumt die Rolle einzuschicken, wartet bis 10 andere auch was kaputt haben dass sich das Porto lohnt .... "_

Muß/Soll ich mir jetzt Sorgen um meine Rolle machen |kopfkrat
Muß ich damit rechnen, dass ich die aktuelle Angelsaison mit dieser Rolle abhaken kann :c

Ich ging davon aus, dass alle Fachhändler die sich auf Shimano und deren Verkaufsmodalitäten einlassen in der Lage sein müssen den Service selbst zu übernehmen. Oder schickt HAV nur Reparaturprobleme die sie selbst nicht erledigen können ans Shimano Service Center?


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

HAV ist ne Katastrophe was die Lieferzeiten angeht.

und das für einen Shimano-Händler. Ich habe damals 8 Wochen auf ne Diaflashrute und ne TechniumFA gewartet.

Jetzt warte ich seit 3 Wochen auf ne E-Spule für die Technium, die sie angebl. "immer auf Lager haben" (wurde mir am Telefon gesagt).

Ich denke, bei fast jedem anderen (nicht-SHIMANO-Händler) hätten die beiden Geschichten keine 10 Tage gedauert!

@baggersee: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, die müssen deine Rolle ans SHIMANO-Center schicken, *um die Schnur richtig aufzuspulen??? #q *Oh mann!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> HAV ist ne Katastrophe was die Lieferzeiten angeht.
> 
> Jetzt warte ich seit 3 Wochen auf ne E-Spule für die Technium, die sie angebl. "immer auf Lager haben" (wurde mir am Telefon gesagt).


Ts-ts-ts #d, und das nach so vielen überzeugten HAV-Kunden Lobhudeleien!  
Klappt also längst nicht immer mit der E-Spule, selbst bei einer gängigen Rolle.
Vlt. sind die aber schlichtweg wirklich aus, bloß kommunizieren sie Dir das nicht anständig?


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Vlt. sind die aber schlichtweg wirklich aus, bloß kommunizieren sie Dir das nicht anständig?



Wieso dann am Telefon noch sagen "Klar, wegen der großen Nachfrage haben wir davon immer welche auf Lager"? Ist das ok?


----------



## baggersee (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ... Habe ich das richtig verstanden, die müssen deine Rolle ans SHIMANO-Center schicken, *um die Schnur richtig aufzuspulen??? #q *Oh mann!


 
Ja, genau so ist es.
Beim ersten Telefonat, wo ich das Problem schilderte, wurde mir gesagt, dass da mal schnell jemand die Achse neu justieren müsste. Für mich hat sich das nach einer "Kleinigkeit" angehört - kenne mich aber mit dieser Technik nicht aus. 
Der am Telefon vor 3 Tagen sagte das die Rolle zu Shimano geschickt wird. Vielleicht ist das ja auch nur Hinhaltetaktik?


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Also, du hast die Rolle fertig mit Schnur bespult bekommen, was war da nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## baggersee (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also, du hast die Rolle fertig mit Schnur bespult bekommen, was war da nicht in Ordnung?


 
Nein!
Ich hatte eine funkelnagelneu Rolle (unbespult) gekauft. 
Ich habe dann selbst vor ca. 3 Wochen das erste mal Schnur draufgemacht. Ich habe das schon etliche male gemacht, aber bei dieser Rolle ist sofort das Wickelproblem sichtbar geworden - desshalb dann mein Anruf beim HAV-Service.


----------



## Korken (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Tja, dieses Ersatzteilproblem bzw. Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Shimano mußte ich mir bei 3 von 4 Dealer´n in Ostfriesland anhören. 
Zur Geschichte: war 3 Wochen in Ostfriesland zum angeln, wollte mir dort eine Rolle nachträglich kaufen, da schon 2 Shimano vorhanden und an der 3 Rute eine andere war, was mir nicht gefiel, wollte ich mir mal eben eine neue holen, aussauge beim ersten Angelhändler in dem Ort: Shimano ? führen wir nicht mehr...ich, ähh warum nicht... Aussage Dealer: Nö, dauert zu lange, bei Reklamationen und Ersatzteilen. Diesen spruch mußte ich mir noch 2 mal anhören womit ich überhaupt nicht klar kam.
Nach langer suche fand ich noch ein Dealer der aber das gewünschte Stück nicht hatte. Nach einen kleinen Plausch gab auch er zu das es echt schwer wäre Garantie bzw. Ersatzteile mal eben abzurufen oder zu regulieren.
Für mich als Kunde und Verbraucher ist sowas nicht nachvollziehbar aber na gut Mercedes ist auch nicht unanfechtbar.


----------



## baggersee (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Vielleicht bin ich wirklich zu naiv gewesen und habe mir Shimano Produkte gekauft ohne mich mal im Netz nach dem Service zu erkundigen. Ich habe vorausgesetzt, dass der Service bei Shimano reibungslos läuft und ganz ehrlich, ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass was nagelneues defekt geliefert wird. Wo war die Qualitätskontrolle?

Wie gehen denn Fachmärkte wie HAV mit Rücklieferungen um? Vielleicht ist ja einem anderen Angler der diese Rolle gekauft hat dieser Fehler auch aufgefallen und er hat diese einfach wieder ohne das Problem anzusprechen zurück geschickt. Gehen die Ware dann ungeprüft ins Warenlager oder werden die bevor sie wieder verkauft werden auf Herz und Nieren überprüft? 

Nur noch einmal was am Rande bemerkt:
HAV ist doch so groß, die hätten mir doch sofort ganz ohne Probleme eine neue Rolle geben können und die andere hätten sie ohne Zeitdruch zu Shimano schicken können.
Das wäre ein wirklich guter Service gewesen #6


----------



## degl (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Mal nebenbei......................

HAV soll doch selbst ein Service-Center von Shimano sein ;+;+;+

Immerhin wurde mir das per tel. bei Shimano Deutschland gesagt,was aber schon 4Jahre her ist

gruß degl


----------



## baggersee (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



degl schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei......................
> 
> HAV soll doch selbst ein Service-Center von Shimano sein ;+;+;+
> 
> ...


 
Bei der Größe des Shops hatte ich mir das auch so gedacht. Ich war wirklich überrascht als am Telefon gesagt wurde: "wir schicken das weg..."
Auf der Homepage lese ich nichts von einem "Service-Center", was ja eigentlich Werbung für HAV wäre.

Weiß jemand was darüber? Vielleicht hat HAV das Service-Center abgegeben und schickt jetzt alles direkt zu Shimano - was natürlich erheblich längere Reparaturzeiten mit sich bringt?

Kennt jemand in Hessen "Shimano Service Center"? Das Internet gibt da sehr wenig dazu aus. Danke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Unter Service versteht Shimano das :m
Immerhin, so umfangreich Explosionszeichnungen hält kaum einer vor.
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/fish/seh/nl/de/service.html

Hier kann man die approbierten Händler lokalisieren:
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/fish/seh/nl/de/locate_dealers.html 
Eine Gesamtliste gibt es leider nicht.

Bei der Abfrage gibts auch die Kategorie "PoleCentre", was eigentlich Stab-Mast Center heißt. Also nur Ruten? |kopfkrat
Die Erklärung hier scheint es genauso zu sehen:
http://www.brundallangling.com/shimano-co/pole_centre.htm


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Ist aber leider nur für die Deutschen Modelle... |uhoh:


@Det:

Hatte (Dir?) doch mal so einen Link geschickt wo es auch richtig viele alte Zeichnungen von den verschiedensten Rollen gab, muss mal sehen wo der hingekommen ist...

Bin ja immer noch der Meinung wir sollten da mal ein richtiges Archiv machen, das würde viele Probleme beheben, und mit der vielzahl der AB-Member würde man da sicher was tolles auf die Beine stellen können...


----------



## baggersee (3. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Ist das noch normal ?

Meine funkelnagelneue unbefischte Shimano Baitrunner wurde im Mai 2008 durch einen Kurierdienst im Auftrag von HAV (Hamburger Angelgeräte Versand) bei mir zu Hause abgeholt und bis heute habe ich die Rolle noch nicht zurück.
Ich habe jetzt bereits 3x dort persönlich angerufen und ich werde jedesmal vertröstet. 
Eine E-Mail, die ich vor ca. 2 Wochen an HAV sendete blieb bis heute unbeantwortet |gr:
Heute bekomme ich am Telefon gesagt, dass der Kollege der die Reparaturen bzw. Reklamationen bearbeitet erst nächste Woche wieder im Hause ist. 

Das geht jetzt schon über 4 Monate so 
Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrung mit Shimano Reklamationen bzw. Reparaturen gemacht?


----------



## baggersee (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Fairerweise teile ich heute mit, dass HAV mein Problem mit der Reparatur einer neuen Baitrunner AERO GTE 8000B nun zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst hat #6


----------



## degl (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Ich habs vor 4 Wochen genau andersherum erlebt.

Meine Brandungsrolle ist mir nach eigener Wartung mit ein Knarrgeäusch entgegengetreten und deshalb bin ich zum Händler um zu fragen,was das sein könnte.
Ne Idee hatte er, sagte aber, das der Vertreter an diesem Tage noch kommt und ich solle sie mal da lassen.

2 Wochen später war sie repariert incl. Kerzen und Oelwechsel|supergri

Kostenpunkt 0€

Erledigt durch den Daiwa-Service(handelt sich um eine Emblem S)

Auch hier nochmal ein grosses Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



MadBoy26 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr bei einem großen Shop eure Sachen bestellt wie z.B. bei Gerlinger dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite.



Das möchte ich mal nicht unkommentiert lassen.

Sicherlich wickeln die professioneller ab aber so ganz koscher läuft das manchmal auch nicht.

Beispiel: Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Balzer Diablo III zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen, welche zuvor bei Schirmer (also nicht Gerlinger - aber das Prinzip ist das selbe) erworben worden ist.

Diese Rute brach beim zweiten Auswurf direkt an der Hülse der Steckverbindung und wurde als Garantiefall zu Schirmer geschickt.

Balzer konnte kein Ersatz leisten, da die Diablo III nicht mehr produziert wird (ich hätte als Hersteller eine Diablo IV zurückgeschickt und gut wärs gewesen ... naja) - also bekam ich bei Schirmer eine Gutschrift. Und zwar über den reinen Kaufpreis der Rute.

Ich konnte mir also für diesen Betrag was neues bei Schirmer kaufen ... musste allerdings erneut Porto bezahlen. Rein rechnerisch habe ich also Miese gemacht, da das Porto mit der ursprünglichen Rutenlieferung ja schon einmal bezahlt wurde und mir also nicht der volle Kaufpreis der Rute für neue Ware zur Verfügung stand.

Klar war die Abwicklung schnell und unkompliziert - gar keine Frage aber dass ich mal eben so 6 EUR in den Sack gehauen habe, hat mir nicht wirklich zugesagt.


----------



## Arbun (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

schön das zu lesen|uhoh:

vielleicht hat mir deshalb ein Händler nur unwillig ne Garantie/Quittung zu meiner Shimano Sonora gegeben... seine Begründung lautete: "Du brauchst keine Garantie, bei Shimano-Rollen geht eh nie was kaputt..."|bigeyes

Aber wollte mir tatsächlich weißmachen es würde sich (auch für mich als Student!), lohnen auf ne teure Stella zu sparen (die dann keinen Service hat *lol*)#d


----------



## Khaane (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



baggersee schrieb:


> Fairerweise teile ich heute mit, dass HAV mein Problem mit der Reparatur einer neuen Baitrunner AERO GTE 8000B nun zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst hat #6


 

Ich hätte mich da keine 4 Monate hinhalten lassen, bei einer nagelneuen Rolle hätte ich sofort Ersatz oder Wandlung gefordert - Nach 4 Monaten wäre der Fall schon beim Anwalt gelandet.

PS: Shimano-Rollen sind eh der größte Mist, da bleibe ich lieber bei Ryobi/Spro, Tica, ABU & Daiwa  (da stimmt dann auch der Service)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



Khaane schrieb:


> Shimano-Rollen sind eh der größte Mist



Das Leben kann so schön einfach sein, alles ist entweder schwarz oder weiss... #q

Oder wenn man auf Spro steht eben Rot! :m


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



beachers schrieb:


> ok also was macht man denn nun, auf tolle Rollen verzichten weil der Service Shit ist?



:g Jetzt kommt der Mechaniker in mir, ein Mechanisches Produkt ist immer nur so gut wie der Service der dahinter steht.

Wie das im Falle von Shimano aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen,meine Rollen sind noch nicht kaputt gewesen. Meine DAM Multirolle die vom Salzwasser fest gegangen war (war auch mein Fehler) wurde mir anstandslos umgetauscht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal nicht unkommentiert lassen.
> 
> Sicherlich wickeln die professioneller ab aber so ganz koscher läuft das manchmal auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 das ist der nachteil des versandhandels...


----------



## trixi-v-h (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Hatte mal mit einer DAM Airline ein kleines Problem. Durch eigene Dummheit ist mit die Spitze gebrochen. Habe das Gerät zu Fisherman´s Friend in Parsdorf gebracht,war dort dienstlich unterwegs. Bei der Annahme wurde mir gesagt 2-3 Wochen. Erst nachdem ich über einen ehemaligen Händler in Döbeln die Telefonnummer der Reparaturabteilung von DAM bekommen und dort nachgefragt habe ging etwas vorwärts. Ca. 2 Wochen nach dem Anruf und etwa 27 Wochen nach der Abgabe habe ich das gute Stück wiederbekommen. Seitdem ist Fisherman von meiner Liste gestrichen.


----------



## Angler-NRW (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Habe auch mal was Positives zu berichten, und zwar von Moritz Angelsport und Mitchell.

Damals 1 Woche vor  meiner ersten Norwegenreise hatte ich meine Riptide zum einfetten total ausseinander gebaut und irgenwie falsch wieder zusammengesetzt|kopfkrat. Im Nachhinein ganz schön blöd, da dies zum Schmieren absolut nicht nötig gewesen wäre. 

Ich zu Moritz hin. Bla bla bla..geht irgendwie nicht mehr. Sie sagten die müsste zu Mitchell eingeschickt werden. Kein Problem, denn ich lieh mir vom Kumpel einfach ne Penn 330 als Ersatz. Ein par Wochen später kam die Meldung von Moritz in Bocholt. Rolle war irreperabel im .rsch. Aber sie sagten: Kommen Sie vorbei , Sie Kriegen einfach ne neue#6. 

Fand ich absolut nicht selbstverständlich, da ich ja die Rolle zerlegt und geschrottet hatte.

MFG Basti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Coole Sache, sehr kundenfreundlich!#6

Welcher Moritz war es denn?


----------



## makrelen-manu (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Fox-Kundenservice.

Eine Maus hatte meinen Karpfenstuhl(Fox-Supa-recliner mk2) im Schuppen zum Nest umgebaut.

Mein Händler war sehr bemüht und hat vor meinen Augen dann gleich den Vertreter oder Großhändler angerufen und um Lieferung eines neuen Bezuges gebeten.
Nach 4/8/12/16 Wochen habe ich dann immer wieder nachgehakt. Mein Fachhändler hat dann auch mehrmals in meinem Beisein angerufen und sich nach der Verfügbarkeit/Lieferdatum erkundigt. 
Immer noch nichts neues vom Bezug. 

Nach einem halben Jahr wurde dann anstatt des Bezuges ein kompletter MK2 Karpfenstuhl geliefert. Einzelne Bezüge sind wohl nicht verfügbar nur noch komplette Stühle|kopfkrat
Der Stuhl ging dann also wieder retour.

Dann habe ich noch auf Englisch und in Deutsch an den Fox-Kundenservice geschrieben. Dort hält man es aber nicht für nötig auf Nachfragen zu antworten.

Vom Fox service habe ich erstmal die Schnauze voll :r


----------



## Ollek (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



makrelen-manu schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch auf Englisch und in Deutsch an den Fox-Kundenservice geschrieben. Dort hält man es aber nicht für nötig auf Nachfragen zu antworten.
> 
> Vom Fox service habe ich erstmal die Schnauze voll :r



|kopfkrat Es scheinen meist die "Edelmarken" zu sein die ihre Kunden hängen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Es scheinen meist die "Edelmarken" zu sein die ihre Kunden hängen lassen.


 die haben es auch nicht mehr nötig(zumindest in deutschland)


----------



## Ollek (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



esox02 schrieb:


> die haben es auch nicht mehr nötig(zumindest in deutschland)



Hmm ja scheint so. Da ich aus der Werkzeugreparatur komme weiss ich das es zumindest dort so ist das hinter Qualitätswerkzeugen auch guter Service stehen muss. Anders wie bei Aldi und Co. Werkzeugen für 29,95€

Naja mits de Anglers könnses ja mache.


----------



## jirgel (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*

Der schnellste Fall Zebco: 

Neue Welsrolle ausgepackt Freilauf geht nicht richtig steckt öfters. Also zurück zu meinen Händler so ein Zufall der Vertreter von Zebco ist auch grade da Problem geschildert er sagt komm mal mit raus zu seinen Auto " Gib mir mal das Teil" Rolle übergeben er langt in seinen Kofferraum und hollt eine niegelnagelneue Multi raus und meint nur "Da nihm die".


Schneller gehts nicht und das an nur einen Tag |supergri

Der  langsamste Fall:

Meine Abu Kapsellrolle die liegt jetzt seit 3 Jahren bei denn im Service, heuer habe ich als ausgleich so zusagen alequotanteil einen Gutschein über eine neue Kapsellrolle bekommen Problem denn Händler gibts bei uns nicht mehr |gr:  also musste ich nach Salzburg fahren. 

der mittelding Fall: 

D.A.M Wathose einmal getragen überlappungs streifen einfach so abgelöst zum Händler gefahren der hat gesagt benutztes Kleidung vom umtausch ausgenohmen ich sauer rufe D.a.m an die sagen kein Problem rufen Händler an machen denn zur Sau wegen Qualitätsanspruch etc umtausch klappte dann auch aber nicht mehr über Händler nach einschicken der Wathose auf meine Kosten an D.a.m schickten die mir auf ihre Kosten eine neue zu. also parri ausgestiegen.


----------



## Khaane (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



jirgel schrieb:


> D.A.M Wathose einmal getragen überlappungs streifen einfach so abgelöst zum Händler gefahren der hat gesagt benutztes Kleidung vom umtausch ausgenohmen ich sauer rufe D.a.m an die sagen kein Problem rufen Händler an machen denn zur Sau wegen Qualitätsanspruch etc umtausch klappte dann auch aber nicht mehr über Händler nach einschicken der Wathose auf meine Kosten an D.a.m schickten die mir auf ihre Kosten eine neue zu. also parri ausgestiegen.


 
Bei dem Händler hätte ich mich wohl nicht mehr beherrschen können und hätte ihn über den Tresen gezogen.

Das ist so, als würde man einen Schuh kaufen bei dem die Sohle nach dem ersten Gebrauch sich ablöst und der Händler sagt einem, dass der Schuh gebraucht sei´.

Da hätte ich keine Skrupel gehabt, solche Ars*****er haben es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Angler-NRW (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angelmarken und Ihr Service*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Coole Sache, sehr kundenfreundlich!#6
> 
> Welcher Moritz war es denn?



Der in Bocholt.


----------

